

Cryptris : a video game about cryptography - lducas

Hi everyone, especially French speaking fellas; I&#x27;ve beenworking on this popular science project for two years and I&#x27;m glad to announce it is finally out (in French only for now...). The game is in pure HTML5&#x2F;Javascript and works on most systems, computers tablets and smartphones. It has built-in sharing capabilities on social media (but does not require any special accesstou your private data !!).<p>Play Tetris to decrypt messages using public key&#x2F; secret key mechanism :<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;inriamecsci.github.io&#x2F;cryptris&#x2F;<p>There are two articles to explain the underlying math on CNRS popular science blog :
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;images.math.cnrs.fr&#x2F;Cryptris-1-2-Comprendre-une-des.html<p>For now all this is only in French, but with your help we could maybe translate the game and the articles to many languages !<p>Good game !<p>- Leo Ducas
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cseweb.ucsd.edu&#x2F;~lducas&#x2F;
======
blahber
/bug

Really interesting premise but stuck at 98%. Mac and Chrome latest.

~~~
lducas
Had the same problem, typically adblock / ghostery blocking social networks
buttons...

~~~
blahber
Yup. Works in incognito.

I didn't understand all the french :) but it looks very good. Game is smooth.

Is it two player ? That would be awesome !

I can't upvote so have my claps, //.

